# Elm



## drycreek (Apr 6, 2012)

How stable is Elm both in log form and lumber or slabs? I guess what I'm asking does it need sawing soon after harvest or will it hold for a while? Lumber or slabs any special needs for drying?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2012)

drycreek said:


> How stable is Elm both in log form and lumber or slabs? I guess what I'm asking does it need sawing soon after harvest or will it hold for a while? Lumber or slabs any special needs for drying?



I don't have as much experience with Elm as Daren (because I don't like to dry it) but enough to comment. Elm has a lot of internal stress so even after it dries, when you resaw it it still wants to move on you. It doesn't move as much as Sweetgum but it does move. Don't saw it much thicker than what your finished pieces need to be and keep them close to short as they need to be. that's my advice. 


You should saw the logs as soon as you can IMO because they will move in log form too and start to check and crack even though sealed. that's been my experience with it anyway and why you never see me milling it - I just haven't had much fun with it but the lumber can be beautiful.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 6, 2012)

I had a few boards cut out of some trees I removed. It did warp but it was wonderful to machine and sand. Kind of like walnut. It is the framework of sanding station thread.


----------



## drycreek (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I felt that I needed to saw as quick as possible seems I had read some where that it was bad about checking in log form. I have one tree in particular that has about an 8' log that would be heavy multiple crotched about 26 inches diameter after trimming. I'll try to get a pic later and post, just thought it might make some pretty wood. Trying to stock pile while the money flow is better. I think I have some Elm burl but will need to walk the timber out to be sure can't remember if it's own my land or the neighbor. I do know I saw a couple of pretty good size burls, just can't remember where.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2012)

Some of the prettiest burl I've seen was elm burl.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 6, 2012)

Elm burl is a real treat… i just came into a small load of lightly burled elm, and it's lovely stuff! I haven't tried to dry flat stock, but I haven't had much difficulty with storing waxed turning blanks or roughouts.


----------



## EricJS (Apr 6, 2012)

I definitely agree with Kevin about the stresses & milling it close to size. 

You want to sticker & weight the stack as soon as it comes off the mill, too. I learned this the hard way.:dash2:

Elm is one of my favorites.  Come to think of it, most of them are my favorites....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 6, 2012)

My experiance with elm has been good, crotch figure can be very beautiful. When milled I have always stickered and stacked with weight on top, usually just other lumber, and it has remained flat. turning stock has not been a problem for me either, it turns and sands well and the blocks I have milled had little to no checking. If logs are cut and not milled right away they do check but not to deeply and the checking can just be cut off. Maybe I have just been lucky but I haven't had the problems that others had. I grab every elm I can because the wood is so pretty.


----------



## CodyC (Apr 11, 2012)

I sawed an Elm log for the first time last saturday. It was about 14" on the small end and had been laying on the ground for 18 months. I was hoping it had spalted but no luck. 

I had Anchorsealed the log ends but there was still some checking. I suspect I'll lose 4-6 inches on each end from checks. Other than that, the wood was sound and very beautiful. I got seven 4/4 boards 7 1/2" wide out of the log and a couple that were narrower. The wider boards had a beautiful salmon color to them.

I don't know how they will act while drying. I placed them on a stickered stack with the slabs piled on top for weight. I'll put them in my solar kiln when I get home from work in a couple of weeks.

[attachment=4156]


----------



## drycreek (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice looking wood CodyC!


----------

